# Sentra Trunk Opening Spontaneously



## SentraDriver (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi.. I was without a car for a few weeks and rented a new Nissan Sentra 1.8S. Every once in awhile when I'd leave my apartment to get in the car, I'd find the trunk open. 

I really liked the rental so I went ahead and bought one, not thinking much about that trunk problem. But now the same thing is happening with the new Sentra I just bought.

It seems to only happen at my apartment.

I'm wondering if maybe one of my neighbors has an automatic car door opener that's clicking my trunk open or something. I know I'm not accidentally opening the trunk when I exit the vehicle.

Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

is there another sentra in the area??? if not and even if there is take it 2 nissan and let them know whats goin on, it could be something off the wall like a short thats sending a signal 2 the trunk 2 open...........


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Hook up a video camera and figure out when and what the trigger are. If you don't have one then sit and watch. If you are to busy to sit and watch then you are SOL and forever damned to having your trunk opening. I hope it isn't the one with the factory sub.


----------



## SentraDriver (Jan 9, 2006)

I was reading in the owner's manual yesterday that there's a way for me to set the trunk so that it only opens with a key. I think I'll try that first... and if that doesn't work I'll take it into the dealer and see what they can do.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you own a trunk monkey?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Do you own a trunk monkey?


Yeah thats the first thing I found myself wondering. :thumbup:


----------



## SentraDriver (Jan 9, 2006)

*Problem Solved*

Well I discovered the problem today.

I sat down at my computer desk in my bedroom and I heard two horn beeps in the parking lot. I went outside and sure enough my door was unlocked.

The problem appears to be the tight jeans I normally wear and the proximity of the car to my apartment. The buttons get pressed by accident in my pocket sometimes. I pressed the buttons from inside my apartment to test it and sure enough the trunk pops open when I tell it to and the doors unlock.

Whew! Problem solved. I just need to buy a whole new wardrobe.... or hammer a nail in the wall near the front door and keep my keys on it..


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

SentraDriver said:


> Well I discovered the problem today.
> 
> I sat down at my computer desk in my bedroom and I heard two horn beeps in the parking lot. I went outside and sure enough my door was unlocked.
> 
> ...


You've got to be kidding me, that's the craziest "problem" I've ever heard of..


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

I was hoping you had a trunk monkey. But I guess no monkey buessness. I had assumed it wouldn't be something so simple. But I am glad we could join you on this journey of discovery.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

SentraDriver said:


> Well I discovered the problem today.
> 
> I sat down at my computer desk in my bedroom and I heard two horn beeps in the parking lot. I went outside and sure enough my door was unlocked.
> 
> ...


A new wardrobe won't solve the problem, the key hitting the remote will cause the same problem if it is in your pocket, been there done that, Just take them in the house in your hand and sit them on your desk.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LOL, I wonder if Nissan has issued a TSB on this.

PS - you really walk around with your keys in your pocket at home? I can't stand that, i have to take them out as soon as I'm in the door.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow at least you found out it was you opening it 

Theres been a recent issue here regarding Rent-a-car personnel following the rented car and opening the parked car with the spare key to steal whatevers inside.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I get the same problem sometimes with my viper remote, something in my pocket will push one of the buttons. My problem is a bit more serious b/c I'll come back to find my radio's on or my windows are partially opened.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

:thumbup: 
god that's hilarious :cheers: you've made my day


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Forgotten Child Star said:


> LOL, I wonder if Nissan has issued a TSB on this.
> 
> PS - you really walk around with your keys in your pocket at home? I can't stand that, i have to take them out as soon as I'm in the door.


Nice avatar.........


----------



## christinemoore (Apr 2, 2015)

SentraDriver said:


> Hi.. I was without a car for a few weeks and rented a new Nissan Sentra 1.8S. Every once in awhile when I'd leave my apartment to get in the car, I'd find the trunk open.
> 
> I really liked the rental so I went ahead and bought one, not thinking much about that trunk problem. But now the same thing is happening with the new Sentra I just bought.
> 
> ...


I bought a Sentra, 2014, in June, 2014. My trunk is opening accidentally all the time. I hate this, I can't afford to lose whatever is in my trunk. This is a huge problem and I even put it in the review Nissan asked me to complete. With no feedback from Nissan in return. I'm wanting this resolved. I don't think I'd buy another Nissan if I don't get resolution, and this is my 4th.


----------

